#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in chhattisgarh | Best Btech/BE colleges in chhattisgarh

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 10 Engineering Colleges in Chhattisgarh*
*
*National Institute of Technology Raipur (NIT-R)Bhilai Institute of TechnologyRungta College Of Engineering & TechnologyRaipur Institute of TechnologyChhatrapati Shivaji Institute of TechnologyGovernment Engineering CollegeChhattisgarh Institute of TechnologyKirodimal Institute of TechnologyM.P. Christian College of Engineering & TechnologyShri Shankaracharya College of Engineering*Details of Top 10 Engineering Colleges in Chhattisgarh:*

*1.) National Institute of Technology Raipur (NIT-R)*

*Year of Establishment:* The first President of independent India honorable Dr. Rajendra Prasad laid the Foundation stone of the college building on 14th September 1956.

*Affiliation:*  Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
Metallurgical EngineeringMining EngineeringCivil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical EngineeringChemical EngineeringArchitectureElectronics & Telecoms EngineeringInformation TechnologyComputer Science & EngineeringBio Medical EngineeringBio Technology*Fee Structure:*
* S. NO*
*Particulars * 
 *Amounts*

 01
 Tut-ion fees
 18000.00

 02
 Registration fees
 250.00

 03
 Identity card
 100.00

 04
 Library fees
 500.00

 05
 Sports fees
 250.00

 06
 Institute fees
 100.00

 07
 Internal & computer maintenance
 300.00

 08
 Training & placement
 250.00

 09
 Main exam fees academic years
 2000.00

 10
 Student safety insurance
 580.00


 *Total*
 22380.00




*Placement:*


*Address:* G.E. Road, Raipur, Chhatisgarh  492010, INDIA.





  Similar Threads: IIT Chhattisgarh Bhilai Admission Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in jammu and kashmir | Best Btech/BE colleges in jammu Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) Bhilai Institute of Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* Established in 1986.

*Affiliation:* Affiliated to Chhattisgarh Swami Vivekanand Technical University.

*Courses:*
Civil EnggMechanical EnggElectrical EnggComputer Science EnggInformation Technology EnggElectrical and Electronics EnggElectronics and Telecommunication Engg*Fee Structure:*

*Our Fee Structure*

*Tuition Fee*
Rs.31,200/-(Per Semester)

*Sports Fee*
Rs.150/-(Per Semester)

*Caution Money*
Rs.1500/-

*Blazer*
Rs.1500/-



*Placement:* NA

*Address:* New Raipur, Distt. Raipur State Chhattisgarh  PIN Code 493661.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Rungta College Of Engineering & Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* Established in 1999.

*Affiliation:* It is affiliated to Chhattisgarh Swami Vivekanand Technical University.

*Courses:*
Mechanical Engineering.Civil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringElectronics & Telecom EngineeringInformation Technology*Fee Structure:*
Annual Fees 29,000/-

*Placement:* 
Students at RUNGTA Group of Colleges get the best Subject knowledge which helps in floating them into the real competitive world outside the college premises. The Group has a Placement Office situated in the campus and the management is governing the training and placement of students.Every year many companies from various fields come to RUNGTA Group of Colleges to recruit the best of our students from all disciplines. The job winners stand as ideal figures to encourage the performance of our students academically and in job placements.
Apart from placement, due importance is given to training as well. The college management is very supportive of this aspect, and encourages students to take summer training in different companies. The management believes strongly that practical knowledge and familiarity with work environment is very necessary for young engineers.
The Training and Placements Cell regularly maintain the data of our students selected by many MNCs through campus placements. A regular updates of forthcoming interviews are provided to the eligible students. The placements officer will provide assistance to the Students in their efforts to find employment opportunities. The Cell operates round the year to facilitate contacts between companies and students. Students considering careers in education or its related fields are offered detailed career guidance at the Training & Development Cell.

*Address:* Behind Nandan Van, Raipur (C.G.) Phone : 0771-6666666 India.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) Raipur Institute of Technology
**
**Year of Establishment:* Established in the year 1995.

*Affiliation:* Affiliated to Chhattisgarh Swami Vivekanand Technical University, Bhilai.

*Courses:*
BiotechnologyChemical EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Telecomm. EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringCivil EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Fee Amount: 54950/-

*Placement:*
 List of the students Placed 2012 Pass Outs

S No.
Name of the student
Branch
Passing batch
Name of the company

1
Neela Acharya
Chemical
2012
Wipro BPO

2
Anindita Trivedi
Chemical
2012
HCL BPO

3
Antara Sengupta
CS
2012
Wipro BPO

4
Bimal Ghosh
CS
2012
Wipro BPO

5
Vivek Kachhwaha
CS
2012
Wipro BPO

6
Meetra Chawda
CS
2012
Wipro BPO

7
Subham Pandey
CS
2012
Wipro BPO

8
Chandan Kumar
CS
2012
Phoenix Maritime Services

9
Vivek Kachhwaha
CS
2012
Phoenix Maritime Services

10
Prasad Shashikant Nandkishore
CS
2012
Phoenix Maritime Services

11
Manish Mithilesh Singh
CS
2012
Phoenix Maritime Services

12
Nitish Awadh
CS
2012
Phoenix Maritime Services

13
Trayank Sahu
CS
2012
Phoenix Maritime Services

14
Bimal Ghosh
CS
2012
Phoenix Maritime Services

15
Varun Pandey
CS
2012
Phoenix Maritime Services

16
Mishirul Nadeem Khan
CS
2012
Phoenix Maritime Services

17
Hema Motwani
CS
2012
Syntel

18
Nainika Chhiroliya
CS
2012
Aniwebdesign

19
Sunita Kumari
CS
2012
Aniwebdesign

20
Mukta Jagatwani
CS
2012
Aniwebdesign

21
Neha Dubey
CS
2012
Aniwebdesign

22
Aditi Gupta
CS
2012
Aniwebdesign

23
Anjali Sahu
CS
2012
Aniwebdesign

24
Suman Sahu
CS
2012
Aniwebdesign

25
Suman Agrawal
CS
2012
Aniwebdesign

26
Gurleen Kaur
CS
2012
Aniwebdesign

27
Antara Sengupta
CS
2012
HCL BPO

28
Swati rani Verma
CS
2012
HCL BPO

29
HEMA MOTWANI
CS
2012
SYNTEL PUNE

30
Harsh Sharad Verma
E&TC
2012
PHOENIX

31
Jitendra Ramadhar
E&TC
2012
PHOENIX

32
Bhupesh Hariram
E&TC
2012
PHOENIX

33
Ravikant Singh
E&TC
2012
PHOENIX

34
Abhishek Agarwal
E&TC
2012
PHOENIX

35
Udaiveer Singh
E&TC
2012
PHOENIX

36
Kushal Kelkar
E&TC
2012
PHOENIX

37
M.D Firaalis
E&TC
2012
HCL BPO

38
Shalini jain
E&TC
2012
HCL BPO

39
MANU SRIVASTAVA
E&TC
2012
HCL BPO

40
Pratigya Dantre
E&TC
2012
HCL BPO

41
RAVIKANT SINGH
E&TC
2012
HCL BPO

42
Sonia Jain
E&TC
2012
HCL BPO

43
Reetu Agrawal
E&TC
2012
HCL BPO

44
Riya Roy
IT
2012
Wipro BPO

45
Deonand Somnath
IT
2012
PHOENIX

46
Ruchi Gupta
IT
2012
Aniwebdesign

47
Sonia Jain
IT
2012
Aniwebdesign

48
Priya Sinha
IT
2012
Aniwebdesign

49
Shalini Gupta
IT
2012
Aniwebdesign

50
Priyanka Kolhe
IT
2012
Aniwebdesign

51
Nitish Kumar Paswan
IT
2012
Aniwebdesign

52
Sonal Sinha
IT
2012
Aniwebdesign

53
Ketaki Singh
MBA
2012
ICICI Securities

54
Abhinav Prakash
MBA
2012
ICICI Securities

55
Avishek EKKA
MBA
2012
Lemongrass Advisors Ltd

56
Farheen Ahmed
MBA
2012
Marks and Spencer

57
Avinash Rao Gaekwad
MBA
2012
Marks and Spencer

58
Gaurav Puri Goswami
MBA
2012
CMC Ltd

59
Tejas Rathod
MBA
2012
CMC Ltd

60
Rajendra Sahu
MBA
2012
CMC Ltd

61
Avinash Rao Gaekward
MBA
2012
CMC Ltd

62
Ketaki Singh
MBA
2012
Lucintel

63
Vivek Pathak
MBA
2012
Lucintel

64
Khagendra Chouhan
MBA
2012
Gautam Polymers

65
Gaurav Puri Goswami
MBA
2012
CMC LTD

66
RAJENDRA SAHU
MBA
2012
CMC LTD

67
TEJAS RAHOD
MBA
2012
CMC LTD

68
KHAGENDRA VERMA
MBA
2012
CMC LTD

69
ABHIONAV PRAKASH
MBA
2012
JRF PROTEIN AGRO LTD

70
KETAI SINGH
MBA
2012
JRF PROTEIN AGRO LTD

71
RICHA LUNIYA
MBA
2012
JRF PROTEIN AGRO LTD

72
ANJALI CHANDRAKAR
MBA
2012
JRF PROTEIN AGRO LTD

73
SWETA TIKARIHA
MBA
2012
JRF PROTEIN AGRO LTD

74
ZYAUDDIN
MBA
2012
JRF PROTEIN AGRO LTD

75
AMANPREET KAUR SIDHU
MBA
2012
JRF PROTEIN AGRO LTD

76
RANDEEP SINGH SAUND
MBA
2012
DENAVO INVESTMENT SOLUTION

77
SHILPI DUBEY
MBA
2012
DENAVO INVESTMENT SOLUTION

78
PRATEEKSHA JAIN
MBA
2012
DENAVO INVESTMENT SOLUTION

79
PRAMITA RANI
MBA
2012
DENAVO INVESTMENT SOLUTION

80
TEJAS RAHOD
MBA
2012
DENAVO INVESTMENT SOLUTION

81
VIVEK PATHAK
MBA
2012
JRF PROTEIN AGRO LTD

82
Gaurav puri goswami
MBA
2012
JRF PROTEIN AGRO LTD

83
Ankita Chandrakar
MBA
2012
JRF PROTEN AGRO LTD

84
Manisha
MBA
2012
JRF PROTEIN AGRO LTD

85
LOKSEHWAR SAHU
MBA
2012
DENAVO INVESTMENT SOLUTION

86
C.DUTTA
MBA
2012
DENAVO INVESTMENT SOLUTION

87
Sushma Singh Rajput
MBA
2012
HDFC Bank

88
Ankita Chandrakar
MBA
2012
HDFC Bank

89
Priyanka Naidu
MBA
2012
HDFC Bank

90
Chanki Chman Dutta
MBA
2012
HDFC Bank

91
Puja Sinha
MBA
2012
HDFC Bank

92
Anurag Kamal Pandey
Mech
2012
Phoenix

93
Firoz Hussain
Mech
2012
Phoenix

94
Jayprakash Sharma
MECH
2012
Phoenix

95
Rohit gajanand
Mech
2012
Phoenix

96
Gajendraverma
Mech
2012
Phoenix

97
Anant dwivedi
Mech
2012
Phoenix

98
Ravindra munshi
Mech
2012
Phoenix

99
Shubham Sharma
Mech
2012
Phoenix

100
Dheeraj Bhattad
Mech
2012
Phoenix

101
Kapil Patel
Mech
2012
Phoenix

102
Lokesh Sahu
Mech
2012
Phoenix

103
Rahul Jain
Mech
2012
Phoenix

104
Karunanidhi Yadav
Mech
2012
Phoenix

105
Pankaj Kameshwar Singh
Mech
2012
Phoenix

106
Minesh Kumar
Mech
2012
Phoenix

107
Ghanshyam Nishad
Mech
2012
Phoenix

108
Ghanshyam Gautam
Mech
2012
Phoenix

109
Sandip Sahu
Mech
2012
Phoenix

110
Prbhojot singh
Mech
2012
Phoenix

111
Sandeep Sahu
Mech
2012
Phoenix

112
Saurav Kumar
Mech
2012
Phoenix

113
Omprakash Dansena
Mech
2012
Phoenix

114
Kuldeep Jaiswal
Mech
2012
Phoenix

115
Girish Verma
Mech
2012
Phoenix

116
Aditya Singh
Mech
2012
Phoenix

117
Kumar Sourav
Mech
2012
Mahindra& Mahindra

118
Neman Mahobiya
Mech
2012
Mahindra& Mahindra

119
Pankaj Singh
Mech
2012
Mahindra& Mahindra

120
Gaurav Tiwari
Mech
2012
Mahindra& Mahindra

121
Amanpreet Kaur Sidhu
PDGM
2012
HDFC Bank

122
Aman Bedi
PGDM
2012
Lemongrass Advisors

123
Suranjana Neogi
PGDM
2012
Suyash Hospital

124
Shilpi Dubey
PGDM
2012
Suyash Hospital

125
Vikas Mishra
PGDM
2012
Lucintel

126
Aman Singh
PGDM
2012
Gautam Polymers Ltd

127
PINKY AHUJA
PGDM
2012
DENAVO INVESTMENT SOLUTION

128
SURANJANA NEOGI
PGDM
2012
INDIA INFOLINE

129
NIKHILESH PRASAD
PGDM
2012
DENAVO INVESTMENT SOLUTION

130
VIKAS MISHRA
PGDM
2012
DENAVO INVESTMENT SOLUTION

131
KUNAL PRASAD
PGDM
2012
NAVBHARAT FUSE AND EXPLOSIVES LTD

132
AMAN SINGH
PGDM
2012
DENAVO INVESTMENT SOLUTION



*Address:* Chhatauna, Mandir Hasaud,  Raipur (Chhattisgarh) India - 492 101.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) Chhatrapati Shivaji Institute of Technology
**
**Year of Establishment:* Established in 1998.

*Affiliation:* Affiliated to Pandit Ravishankar Shukla University, Raipur and Chhattisgarh Swami Vivekanand Technical University.

*Courses:*
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Telecommunication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical Engineering & Electronics EngineeringElectronics & Instrumentation EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechatronics*Fee Structure:*
24150/- Per Semester.

*Placement:*
In continuation to the gobs of campus selections in the month of February and March, CSIT saw an appreciable number campus interviews in the month of May and June in which CSITians proved there abilities. Various companies praised CSIT for its academic programmes and the quality education it has been dedicating itself too. Many CSITians made it to renowned companies adding feathers in their caps. A glimpse of campus interviews..

Apex Technology, Vadodara
Apex Technology, Vadodara visited CSIT for closed campus recruitment on 17th May 2012 for students of Mechanical Engg., Electrical and Electronics Engg, Electronics & Instrumentation Engg., Computer Science & Engg and Information Technology. The interviews were meant for the 2012 passing out batch. Apex Technology is into the production of Vacuum Pumps, Vacuum Valves, Industrial Oils, Rotary Vacuum Pumps, Steel Valves, rotary vane vacuum pump, oil rotary vane vacuum pump, diffusion pumps etc.

The placement drive started with Pre Placement Talk. Around 128 students appeared in the placement process. 46 students were able to clear the first round (written test) and appeared for technical & HR interview. Finally 13 students were selected. List of students: K. Swapnita Acharya, Bibhuti Nath, Shruti Chavre, Mridula Mishra (all from CSE Department), Neelanshu Sao, Sonal Yadav (from EEE Department); Devendra Soni, Dhanlaxmi Varu, Sudhanshu Tiwari (all from EI Department) Hemprakash Sahu, Manikandan Achari, Shaival Jha and Ravikant Verma (all from MECH. Department)

Shriram Transport Finance Co. Ltd.
Shriram Transport Finance Co. Ltd., Mumbai visited for pool campus drive for Engg. and Management students of 2012 batch on 6th June 2012. The process began with Computer Based test in which around 228 students appeared.  89 students were able to clear the first round and they appeared in Preliminary Round of technical and HR interview. On 8th June 2012 final round of interview was held in which 31 students appeared. Finally 25 students were given offer out of which 10 students were from CSIT.

Students selected in the drive are: Himanshu Agrawal, Hemanshu Chauhan ( both from CSE Deptt.); Chaman Yadav (EEE deptt.); Anish Dubey, Ankit Parganiha (both form EI Deptt); Chandrashekhar Sahu, Manas Tarafdar, Lomash Manukupiya (All from MECH. Deptt. ); Shankey Goyal and Manish Tiwari  (Both from ETC Deptt.)

A.K. Erectors
A.K. Erectors, Bangaluru visited for closed campus recruitment on 7th May 2012 for students of Electronics & Telecommunication, Electronics & Instrumentation and Electrical & Electronics Engg. It is in to the business of Installation and Commissioning of SCADA and Remote Terminal Units for utitlty Automation Industry. The drive began with pre placement talk. Around 70 students appeared out of which 22 were able to clear the first round(Written Test). The second round was Group Discussion which was cleared by 9 students. The students selected are Pankaj Kumar Singh, Abhay Kumar, Abhishek Sahu and A.V. Shrivinas (All from ETC Deptt.)

Jayaswal NECO Industries Limited,Raipur
CSIT DURG hosted a internal recruitment drive for Jayaswal NECO Industries Limited,Raipur  on 3rd April 2012 where 217 candidates from Mechanical and Electrical branch appeared for written test. Out of them 16 students ( 10 from Mechanical and 6 from Electrical) were shortlisted for GD round. Further rounds of recruitment i.e GD and Intreview were held at NECOs premises at Siltara.

Rolon Seals
Campus drive of Rolon Seals was held on 15-Feb-12 at CCEM, Raipur. The drive included written test followed by Technical Interview .The list of selected students are as follows : Mechanical Engg 8th sem - Arvind Nadar,,Rahul Sharma,Umesh Tilwani,Lomash Mankupiya,Hemprakash Sahu,Md Zahiruddin Ansari,Rupesh Sahu

WIPRO BPO   
Wipro BPO conducted campus selectiondrive on 25February 2012 . The selection process included Preplacement Talk ,Paragraph reading followed by Telephonic interview. The CSItians Selected are - Chitra Nagdeo(EEE),Aishwarya Kadam(CSE),Tanushree Sahu(CSE),Ekta Gajendra(ETC),P. Sudha(ETC),Daksha Biyani(EI)

Thomson Reuters
Thomson Reuters is the leading source of intelligent information for the worlds business and professionals, providing customers with competitive advantage. The organization has more than 50,000 people in 93 countries.  The company conducted its campus drive on 27 February 2012. CSItians chosen by the company are -Aishwarya Kadam, CSE 8th Sem and Estella Philip, ETC 8th sem

Sasken
Sasken is an embedded communications solutions company, that helps businesses across the communications value chain accelerate product development life cycles. Sasken offers a unique combination of research and development consultancy, wireless software products and software services. The company conducted selection interviews on 26 February 2012.  The company selected Purvi Jain (ETC 8th Semester).

*Address:*Shivaji Nagar, Balod Road, Durg - 491 001. Chattisgarh, India.

----------


## raymayank

*6.) Government Engineering College
**
**Year of Establishment:* Established in 1964.

*Affiliation:* Affiliated to Chhattisgarh Swami Vivekanand Technical University.

*Courses:*
COMPUTER SCIENCE AND ENGINEERINGMECHANICAL ENGINEERINGELECTRONICS AND TELECOMMUNICATIONS ENGINEERINGELECTRICAL AND ELECTRONICS ENGINEERINGCIVIL ENGINEERING*Fee Structure:*
24150/- Per Semester.

*Placement:*
*Fast Track Selection by Indian Air Force was Organized at Govt. Engineering College, Raipur*



The fast track selection by Indian Air Force was organized at Govt. Engineering College, Raipur on 26-Mar-2010 To 27-Mar-2010 during this event, a lot of zeal & fervour was discernible in all the candidate. In the registration session which lasted on 26-Mar-2010 from 8 am to 11am 174 candidates got themselves registered. In the I phase the question related to general knowledge & English were asked 132 candidates qualified this test.

The qualified candidates in the I phase had to undergo a picture perception and group discussion test in the II phase 67 candidates were selected in all. All the selected candidates have been given the call letter for officer like quality test. After completing this process they would be sent for training.

Indian Air Force officers have appreciated the contribution of the college administration. In the words of the wing commander Mr. G.S. Saini

I, on be half of my SQN and IAF thank you and your team for the conduct of fast track selection at New GEC, Raipur. It would not have been possible to hold such an event without the timely support provided by you. I want to place it on record that each person placed below you want out of the way to make Fast Track Selection a success



* Selected Students in Air force :-*

1. Deepak Kumar
2. Vivek Singh
3. Imtiyaz Khan
4. Ankit Dubey
5. Jitendra Tirpure
6. Umesh Kaya
7. Abhinav Singh
8. Taresh Sahu

*Address:* Sejbahar, Old Dhamtari Road, Raipur, Chhattisgarh, Pin - 492015, India.

----------


## raymayank

*7.) Chhattisgarh Institute of Technology
**
**Year of Establishment:* 2004.

*Affiliation:* Affiliated to Chhattisgarh Swami Vivekanand Technical University.

*Courses:*
Civil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Telecoms EngineeringInformation TechnologyComputer Science & Engineering*Fee Structure:*
*S.No.*
*Course*
*Program*
*Admission Quota*
*Approved Tution Fee*
*Fee Approving Body*

*1*
Electronics and Communication
Engineering & Technology
CET
44,800
FEES FIXATION COMMITTEE, GOVT OF CHHATTISGARH

*2*
Electronics and Communication
Engineering & Technology
AIEEE
44,800
FEES FIXATION COMMITTEE, GOVT OF CHHATTISGARH

*3*
Mechanical Engineering
Engineering & Technology
CET
44,800
FEES FIXATION COMMITTEE, GOVT OF CHHATTISGARH

*4*
Mechanical Engineering
Engineering & Technology
AIEEE
44,800
FEES FIXATION COMMITTEE, GOVT OF CHHATTISGARH

*5*
Computer Science & Engineering
Engineering & Technology
CET
44,800
FEES FIXATION COMMITTEE, GOVT OF CHHATTISGARH

*6*
Computer Science & Engineering
Engineering & Technology
AIEEE
44,800
FEES FIXATION COMMITTEE, GOVT OF CHHATTISGARH

*7*
Information Technology
Engineering & Technology
CET
44,800
FEES FIXATION COMMITTEE, GOVT OF CHHATTISGARH

*8*
Information Technology
Engineering & Technology
AIEE
44,800
FEES FIXATION COMMITTEE, GOVT OF CHHATTISGARH

*9*
Electrical / Electrical & Elex
Engineering & Technology
CET
44,800
FEES FIXATION COMMITTEE, GOVT OF CHHATTISGARH

*10*
Electrical / Electrical & Elex
Engineering & Technology
AIEEE
44,800
FEES FIXATION COMMITTEE, GOVT OF CHHATTISGARH

*11*
Civil Engineering
Engineering & Technology
CET
44,800
FEES FIXATION COMMITTEE, GOVT OF CHHATTISGARH

*12*
Civil Engineering
Engineering & Technology
AIEEE
44,800
FEES FIXATION COMMITTEE, GOVT OF CHHATTISGARH



*Placement:*


*Address:* Post Box No. 32 Near Parri Nala, National Highway 6, G.E. Road, Rajnandgaon , Chhattisgarh Pincode-491441, India.

----------


## raymayank

*8.) Kirodimal Institute of Technology
**
**Year of Establishment:* Established in 2000.

*Affiliation:* Affiliated to Chhattisgarh Swami Vivekanand Technical University, Bhilai.

*Courses:*
Information TechnologyMechanical EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Telecomm. Engineering*Fee Structure:*
24150/- Per Semester.

*Placement:* NA.

*Address:* Old PD Commerce College Building, Near City Kotwali, Rajgarh - 469001.

----------


## raymayank

*9.) M.P. Christian College of Engineering & Technology
**
**Year of Establishment:* Established in 1998.

*Affiliation:* Pandit Ravishankar Shukla University, Raipur, (Chattisgarh) and Chhattisgarh Swami Vivekanand Technical University, Bhilai (Chattisgarh).

*Courses:*
Computer Science & ampElectrical EngineeringElectronics & amp; Telecomm EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical EngineeringCam Robotics*Fee Structure:*
*Fee Sturucture for the year 2012 - 13 ( B.E. )*
Sr.No.
Particular
Amount (1st Sem)
2nd Sem

1.
Tuition Fees
27500.00
27500.00

2.
Development Fees
2200.00
2200.00

3.
Miscellaneous Fees
2000.00
2000.00

4.
Sports Fees
150.00


5.
Caution Money
1500.00


6.
Enrolment Fees
360.00


7.
Counseling Fees
500.00



Total Fees
34210.00
31700.00


*
Fee Structure for Boys Hostel*
Sr.No.
Particular
Amount

1.
Hostel Fees
20000.00

2.
Mess Fees
22000.00

3.
Caution Money
5000.00


Total Fees
47000.00


*
Fee Structure for Girls Hostel*
Sr.No.
Particular
Amount

1.
Hostel Fees
20000.00

2.
Mess Fees
19000.00

3.
Caution Money
5000.00


Total Fees
44000.00



*Placement:*
*Campus Placements 2012*
Sr.No.
Name of Students
Branch
Name of Companies

1.
Sumeet Kumar Singh
Mechanical
Indian Army

2.
Thaneswar Prasad Sahu
Mechanical
Indian Army

3.
Ahmad Raza
Electrical
Jayaswal NECO, Raipur

4.
Abhinav Sahu
Mechanical
Jayaswal NECO, Raipur

5.
Inimy Sara Alex
Computer Science
Hexaware Technologies

6.
Jigisha Shukla
Electronics & Telecomm
Hexaware Technologies

7.
Joji Rajan
Electronics & Telecomm
Hexaware Technologies

8.
Winny Sara Sam
Electronics & Telecomm
Hexaware Technologies

9.
Betty Rachel Mathew
Electronics & Telecomm
Hexaware Technologies

10.
Aasma Parveen
Information Technology
Hexaware Technologies

11.
Roopali Gupta
Information Technology
Hexaware Technologies

12.
Pooja Tiwari
Information Technology
NET4 India Ltd.

13.
Bhavika Varu
Information Technology
NET4 India Ltd.

14.
Uma Shankar
Electronics & Telecomm
NET4 India Ltd.

15.
Mamatha Sarah Oommen
Electronics & Telecomm
NET4 India Ltd.

16.
Prince Joseph
Electronics & Telecomm
NET4 India Ltd.

17.
Pritpal Singh
Electronics & Telecomm
NET4 India Ltd.

18.
Lince Mary Jose
Electronics & Telecomm
NET4 India Ltd.

19.
Rahul Parganiha
Electronics & Telecomm
NET4 India Ltd.

20.
Priyanka Agrawal
Information Technology
HCL Technology (Business Service)

21.
Rahul Parganiha
Information Technology
HCL Technology (Business Service)

22.
Jino Thomas
Information Technology
HCL Technology (Business Service)

23.
Ankita Singh
Information Technology
HCL Technology (Business Service)

24.
Pallavi Tuteja
Electronics & Telecomm
HCL Technology (Business Service)

25.
Madhu Singh
Electronics & Telecomm
HCL Technology (Business Service)

26.
Prince Joseph
Electronics & Telecomm
HCL Technology (Business Service)

27.
Gunita Wankhede
Computer Science
HCL Technology (Business Service)

28.
Edwin Dominic
Computer Science
HCL Technology (Business Service)

29.
Jincy George
Computer Science
HCL Technology (Business Service)

30.
Smita Elizabeth James
Computer Science
HCL Technology (Business Service)

31.
Rosline Roy
Computer Science
HCL Technology (Business Service)

32.
Shifna Koya
Computer Science
HCL Technology (Business Service)

33.
Blessy Skariah
Computer Science
HCL Technology (Business Service)

34.
Sanoop T. Saji
Computer Science
HCL Technology (Business Service)

35.
Tushar Shrikant
Computer Science
HCL Technology (Business Service)

36.
Suneet John David
Computer Science
HCL Technology (Business Service)

37.
Rohit Ghai
Electronics & Telecomm
Reliance Communications

38.
Prince Joseph
Electronics & Telecomm
Reliance Communications

39.
Md. Shadab Alam
Electronics & Telecomm
Reliance Communications

40.
Deepankar Goswami
Electronics & Telecomm
Reliance Communications

41.
Prashant Sahu
Electronics & Telecomm
Reliance Communications

42.
Abhishek Kumar Lall
Electronics & Telecomm
Reliance Communications

43.
Rahul Parganiha
Electronics & Telecomm
Reliance Communications

44.
Nikhil Kumar Tiwari
Electronics & Telecomm
Reliance Communications

45.
Khemraj Yadav
Electronics & Telecomm
Reliance Communications


*
Address:* Jawahar Nagar, Bhilai, Chhattisgarh.

----------


## raymayank

*10.) Shri Shankaracharya College of Engineering
**
**Year of Establishment:* 1999.

*Affiliation:* It is affiliated to Chhattisgarh Swami Vivekanand Technical University.

*Courses:*
MECHANICAL ENGINEERINGELECTRICAL & ELECTRONICS ENGINEERINGELECTRONICS & TELECOMMUNICATIONINFORMATION TECHNOLOGYCOMPUTER SCIENCE & ENGINEERINGELECTRICAL ENGINEERINGCIVIL ENGINEERINGELECTRONICS & INSTRUMENTATIONCOMPUTER SCIENCE & ENGINEERING*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:*
*CAMPUS PLACEMENT SELECTION - 2010-2011*

SNo.
COMPANY NAME
TOTAL

1
TCS
328

2
PERSISTENT
9

3
WIPRO INFOTECH
2

4
TECH MAHINDRA
9

5
MAHINDRA SATYAM
8

6
L&T ECC
3

7
Avantha Power & Infrastructure
15

8
VISA STEEL
4

9
AMBUJA
4

10
LANCO POWER
21

11
JAISWAL NECCO
21

12
Ultratech Cement
5

13
Godawari Power & Ispat
7

14
NR SWITCHES
8

15
PHOENIX MARTINE SERVICES PVT.LTD
9

16
SRIRAM TRANSPORT & FINANCE
24

17
SOLWINS TECHNOLOGY
27

18
SBI LIFE
1

19
OCEAN SHIP MARTIME
15

20
HDFC BANK
9

21
PANASONIC
3

22
IDEA CELLULAR
31

23
UNIWORTH TEXTILES
1

24
INDIAN NAVY
12

25
TMH CAPITAL IQ
3

26
ICICI BANK
10

27
ICICI LOMBARD
2

28
LUFTHANZA TECH.
5

29
FORCE INTELLECT PVT. LTD.
6

30
ASA ADVERTISING
4

31
MASSIVE INFOSYSTEM
7

32
ICAN TECHNOLOGIES
8


*TOTAL*
*621

*








*SHRI SHANKARACHARYA GROUP OF COLLEGES
CAMPUS PLACEMENT SELECTION - 2011-2012*

SNo.
COMPANY NAME
TOTAL

1
TCS
192

2
JAISWAL NECCO
15

3
INDIAN NAVY
26

4
GAMMON INDIA
21

5
HCL BPO
39

6
HDFC LIFE INSURANCE
7

7
KALPATARU
4

8
CAUSE CODE
3

9
AMBUJA CEMENT
13

10
L&T ECC
3

11
ULTRA TECH
3

12
HEXAWARE
14

13
THOMSON REUTERS
2

14
ASTER
5

15
CENTRAL BUSINESS SOLUTION
8

16
UNICON
2

17
KONSOLE INDYA
8

18
LUCINTEL
8

19
WIPRO INFOTECH
92

20
SOFT GALAXY
4

21
SYNTEL
4

22
COLLABERA TECHNOLOGIES
3

23
TIMES OF INDIA
2

24
INTERGLOGE ENTERPRISE
1

25
SHRIRAM TRANSPORT & FINANCE
9

26
HCL TECHNOLOGIES



TOTAL
488





*Address:* Junwani, Bhilai , Distt. Durg Chattisgarh Pin Code : 490 020.

----------

